# blu rays



## Frankv1371 (Mar 27, 2011)

hi everyone I have q quick question are all or most blu ray disc encoded with 7.1 surround?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi and Welcome,

as it is, more discs are 5.1 than 7.1, but no doubt in time more and more 7.1 tracks will become available.

Hope you enjoy HTS

All the best

Dan


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the Home Theater Shack! :T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Home Theater Shack, glad to have you with us!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Definitely a lot more 5.1 Blu Rays than 7.1

Most 7.1 right now, is matrixed. That is, your receiver or processor will use its digital signal processing to turn the 2 surround channels into 2 surrounds and 2 rear surrounds.

However if you're using a 7.1 receiver I don't recommend it. Most receivers amps are not robust enough to handle a true 7.1 . If you can add a 2 or 3 channel amp to deal with your fronts, then 7.1 out of a receiver should be fine.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I own about 50 blu rays - mostly action and sci-fi (i.e., movies that would benefit from 7.1) - and maybe 3 of them have 7.1 material. And I think 2 of those are Disney/Pixar.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's a complete list of all 7.1 encoded blurays. As far as I know the list is continuously updated. I was pleasantly surprised to see that there are a lot more 7.1 bluray discs out there than i originally thought:

http://www.blu-raystats.com/Stats/Stats.php?OrderBy=Title&Audio=7.1


----------

